# Frogs, Spiders, Gecko.



## orionmystery (Nov 23, 2013)

A huntsman spider with beetle prey. Night find.



Huntsman spider with beetle prey IMG_3063 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Huntsman spider, Heteropoda davidbowie. Night find.



Huntsman Spider - Heteropoda davidbowie IMG_3431 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A Spotted House Gecko (Gekko monarchus) warming itself up on a somewhat shaded rock in the river on late, cool morning. This shy gecko jumped off and swam to the shore when I tried to get closer. Selangor, Malaysia.



Spotted House Gecko IMG_3414 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Spotted House Gecko IMG_3415 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Marten's oriental frog/Round-tongued Floating Frog (Occidozyga martensii ?) Low land forest, night herping, Selangor, Malaysia. 



Marten's Oriental Frog IMG_3503 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Frogs in amplexus. Marten's oriental frog/Round-tongued Floating Frog (Occidozyga martensii ?) Low land forest, night herping, Selangor, Malaysia. 



Marten's Oriental Frog amplexus IMG_3508 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------

